# Piranha boats



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Any one seen these their made here in GA


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There has been a few posts on here about them.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

They use to be made down here in Florida (near Tampa) back in the 90's and I met the guy.  He never really made any bigger than that 14ft and I guess he didn't really get the company off the ground since I've seen very few over the years.  But I recently seen one new selling down in the Port Charlotte area of FL on craigslist.  I've seen them on the water and they tend to squat in the rear.


----------



## Chrislee7171 (Apr 10, 2015)

A buddy of mine just bought one of the 14s, it's a good layout and a cool lil boat but they don't float that skinny and there realy tippy, they have a deep v wich makes them ride suprisingly good in chop tho


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am not interested I have not seen a flats boat maker in GA. They list 2 models on their site a 14 and a 16.5. Curios why the 850 lb 17' drafts 9". It seems it should drafts less at that weight. Just sayen


----------



## Keyper (Dec 24, 2014)

I looked at them at the Mobile boat show a couple of months ago. Nice looking hulls and good liner concept that needs to be tweaked. As far as the 17 squatting, any 850# boat with a 399# four stroke hanging on the transom is going to squat. The fuel tank placement was also too far aft for my liking.
The anchor lockers did not have liners so anything small dropped in would end up in the bilge and probably lost.
The 14 package with a 50 HP Merc 4 stroke and trailer was $18,500 and the 17 package with a 115 HP Merc and trailer was $28,500.
I've never seen one in the water so hopefully someone with hands on experience will chime in.
Unfortunately the Mobile crowd is more interested in 24 foot plus center consoles so there wasn't anything else at the show to compare the Piranhas with except for the $58,000 Hells Bay.


----------



## Chrislee7171 (Apr 10, 2015)

With a 50hp 4 stroke yami the boat drafts about 12 inches, and takes about 2ft to plane out, and that's the 14 I can only imagine what it would be on the 16.5, def not 9 inches with a motor, that being said I'm not bashing pirana they are cool lil boats but def not made for the skinny skinny


----------

